# Death @Indian Lake



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Old news by now I am sure, but, I heard nothing on why the boat was sinking. What kind of boat holds nine people that is big enough to go on Indian lake.


----------



## creekking83 (Jun 9, 2014)

My uncles 23 ft ponton holds 8


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I was told the boat was 16'. A buddy at work along with his son saw that boat out a few days prior to the accident with 6 people onboard along with tubing.He warned them that they had too many people on board.They both knew the kid the drowned. I also heard no life jackets were onboard. As far as the sinking,maybe bilge pump not working? With 9 people onboad,it wouldn't take much to sink it.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

A over loaded boat was my first thought. My prayers go out to the family. I have a Thompson I've had up there that holds 9. My other big boat I've had up there hold 8 or 9 I would have to check the tag. Very sad indeed.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont think people really realize how fast a boat can sink. I've seen people forget to put the plug in the back of the boat and it is amazing how fast that container takes on water. I blew a livewell hose and if it was not for the auto bilge pump I'd been floating in Deer Creek. Brings up my second point, when I heard the bilge pump kicking in, I looked for the reason immediately and not after the next cast. Even with the bilge pump on, there was standing water in the back of the boat.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

From my understanding there was plenty of alcohol involved and that didn't help matters any. I've got a mutual friend of the boat owner ad the poor kid that drowned. It's a bad deal.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

very sad.does any1 know why he drowned? was he young to swim?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Sciotodarby said:


> From my understanding there was plenty of alcohol involved and that didn't help matters any. I've got a mutual friend of the boat owner ad the poor kid that drowned. It's a bad deal.


As a life long boater/fisherman, I can tell you I've seen too many tragedies on the water. People just don't take it seriously enough, and too many times it's the irresponsibility of the adults drinking that put everyone at risk.

I spend my fair share of time on a bar stool, but there's no room for it out on the water.

My heart goes out to the family... It's tragic to say the least.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Friend and I were on a lake the other day and saw 2 adults and 4 young kids in a 12ft jon boat with an outboard in the back.. the rear corner couldnt have been 2 inches above water level. They were using a pump to get water out but unless it was very full I dont think it was going to make any difference


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I saw the exact scenario you described almost to a tee earlier this year on Clearfork. All I could think was how those poor kids have no idea how dangerous their situation was thanks to the adults on board. Fortunately they motored by me and then motored straight back to the marina. Other random things I constantly see throughout each fishing season:

Running full bore in fog

Running in low light without running lights

Fishing in low light without the stern light.

Running any boat with a motor without having the kill switch attached to the operator 

Running a boat at speed and the operator and/or kids do not have life jackets on

Passengers in any boat that can't swim but don't wear their life jackets

I hope this tragic story and my list hits home for someone reading and it makes them think twice about doing or not doing anything I listed. I used to never wear a life jacket when I ran and never used to have the kill switch. Then I realized how dumb that was after reading about a terrible boat accident on KY Lake where the guys likely would have lived had they just had life jackets on-never ran my boat again without both on/engaged. You get knocked out or thrown from the boat and can't swim you are toast even if someone reaches you in 30 seconds.

Gotta always respect the water.

My thoughts and prayers go out to the kid and his family and everyone involved.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

a few years back we had a 70 degree day in February took my 18 footer to Indian caught five saw guys. Seen a 10 foot jon boat with 3 adults told them that that was unsafe they were at the dream bridge hole. Wind kicked up I ran back over there and their boat was upside down two guys hanging on to the boat 1 guy trying to swim to shore. We help them out and a rescue boat showed up and took over. Some people just don't know.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Ya know...it's just makes ya crazy when ya hear something like this that probably could have been prevented so easily if just a little safety precautions were taken and a little common sense used. 

About three wks ago I saw three people(looked like father and two sons) in about a 10ft john boat headed out at Lake Logan. An older guy sitting in the back that weighed every bit of 275-300, about a 75lb kid in the middle and another teenage fella in the front I'm guessing to be 175-200lbs. 
They had a trolling mtr up front so you know they had a battery....more weight.

Not one of them had a life jacket on and the top rail of the boat was literally 2-3"s out of the water. As they headed up the lake I thought to myself that there's a drowning waiting to happen.

Prayers out to the family of the lost.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Chock up another death to alcohol. Whether the victim himself was drinking or not, there's no other reason that many people would think being on one boat at 12:30 at night was a smart thing to do


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I talked to a guy that I work with that went to the funeral/viewing last night. 2.5 hr wait in line. The victim just hired in at trupoint in Maplewood which is only a couple miles from where I grew up.He said the kid that drowned was trying to save the 1st kid that got in the water to swim for the island.They wern't the boat owner. No alcohol involved with those 2 and original crew,but the last 4 or so people that boarded may have had something to drink prior to getting on the boat.This guy was pretty close to the victim and said that kid was so nice,he'd give anybody the shirt off his back::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.

Joshua Glenn Keith, 22, of Bellefontaine, passed away Sunday morning, Aug. 31, 2014, at Mary Rutan Hospital, after a boating accident on Indian Lake.

Born in Bellefontaine on April 7, 1992, he was a 2010 graduate of Indian Lake High School, where he was active in the band and FFA.

Joshua graduated from Wilmington College in 2014, where he was president of the Aggies Club, an instructor for the Costa Rica trip and head of livestock judging. He currently was employed at TruPointe.

Joshua had a big heart and was well-liked by all. He was a member of the Indian Lake Moose and the Logan County Fair Board.

An avid sportsman, he was a farmer at heart. Joshua will be sadly missed by all that knew him.

Joshua is survived by his mother, Mary Staley Royer of Zanesfield; father, Greg (Lynda) Keith of Maplewood; sister, Kaylee Jones of Sidney; brother, Spencer Keith of Maplewood; maternal grandparents, Gretta Gunckel and Jim and Bonnie Staley, all of Bellefontaine; paternal grandmothers, Joy Keith of Sidney and Carol Klopfenstein of Botkins; aunts and uncles, Jamie and Jim Henry, Kim and Ray Davis, Mitch and Dawn Bailey, Ron and Beth Klopfenstein, Tom and Cheri Geis, Rick and Barbara Keith, David and Sherry Keith, Rob and Susan Egbert, Rex and Stephanie Staley; numerous nieces and nephews.

He was preceded in death by his maternal grandfather, Henry Gunckel and paternal grandfathers, Paris Keith and David Klopfenstein.

Visitation is from 4 to 8 p.m. Thursday, Sept. 4, at Eichholtz Funeral Home, Bellefontaine, where Pastor Larry Brown conducts a funeral at 11 a.m. Friday, Sept. 5. Burial is in Huntsville Cemetery.

In lieu of flowers, the family requests memorial contributions to be made to the Ag Production Program Scholarship Fund for Joshua Glenn Keith at Wilmington College, c/o Advancement Office, 1870 Quaker Way, Wilmington 45177.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Simply....sad!

Prayers to the family.


----------

